# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Porvoon nivel

## Resiina

Nivel aika on päättynyt myös porvoossa kun Porvoon liikenne oy:n 41 ajoi viimeisen ajonsa 01.02.2007 Paimelaan purettavaksi

Tässä vielä muutama kuva kyseisestä autosta
Kilpilahti/Neste oil:n jalostamo alue
http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kuva190md7.jpg 
http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kuva192zo6.jpg 
http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?i...uva196blt7.jpg 
Sisäkuvia autosta
http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?i...uva197bbt3.jpg 
http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kuva198wo0.jpg

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Täältä myös yksi kuva tuosta Asjanmukaisesta kulkineesta. 
http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Linja-autoja/bt41.jpg

----------


## J_J

> Nivel aika on päättynyt myös porvoossa kun Porvoon liikenne oy:n 41 ajoi viimeisen ajonsa 01.02.2007 Paimelaan purettavaksi


Kuvien perusteella oli jo korkea aikakin päästää tuollainen rotisko viimeiselle matkalleen. Ruosteen raiskaama pommi-Wiima, jonka ulkonäkö viittaa voimakkaasti 70-lukuun. R.I.P.

----------

